# am i a poacher



## flacarnivore (Mar 24, 2009)

I was walking out off the woods this last weekend and ran in to the the man. 2 weeks ago I had got a photo of him at one of my feeders. I think he was looking to catch me hunting around it . but I had been out in the wood 500yd+ away. my truck was parked 150yr away. and was walking back with my gun tucked away in the back of my vest. I told him where I had been hunting and he had no problem with that.. But he asked to look at my gun. I pumped out my 3 shells and handed it to him. when he put them back in all 3 went it to the mag. no plug   thats right some how I had taken it out and for got to put it back in. 283.00 bucks....? am I a poacher?


I was in appling and he is in his first year . no I do not feel like a poacher and yes I feel 283 is kind steep. if I had 4 or 5 I think I would be a poacher and deserved the fine.


----------



## tony2001577 (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldnt say you were a poacher , you broke the law . Tought call .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, Floridian + illegal gun = poacher


----------



## LJay (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah, just broke the law.


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2009)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yep, Floridian + illegal gun = poacher


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Mar 24, 2009)

If you would have had 5 shells in it i would say yes but you only had 3! Simple mistake! Hint when  the plug is in only 2 will fit in the magazine that helps me remember same thing happened to me years ago while rabbit hunting!__________Don't think about it just squeeze the trigger!!!!!


----------



## Rebel 3 (Mar 24, 2009)

If breaking a game law defines being a poacher, then technically you are, but I would not personally consider you a poacher.  People do make mistakes, both knowingly and unknowingly.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 24, 2009)

Based on the poachers hall of fame, yes. In my book no, just forgot something. Would have been cheaper if you had forgotten your TP.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 24, 2009)

By my definitions of either,

You -->were<-- a law breaker and not a poacher. 
Learn from it and move on. Check, recheck, and check again before hitting the great outdoors. Prime example of why I never take a plug out of a shotgun. I just don't see a need.


----------



## gcbobcat (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say you are a poacher, I would say you are just guilty!


----------



## satchmo (Mar 24, 2009)

I would not say you were a poacher, anymore than I would call someone with  speeding ticket a criminal.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Mar 24, 2009)

Heck Yeah!! according to most of these guys


----------



## trailhunter (Mar 24, 2009)

Say three "GO DAWGS!" and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2009)

You are not a poacher. Just forgetful. This is the kind of thing anyone could forget.
I think you got a raw deal. Do you mind saying where this was?


----------



## General Lee (Mar 24, 2009)

Something about stones and glass houses comes to mind here.......


----------



## reel2rifle (Mar 24, 2009)

$238.OO, dang thats kinda shout, contact your local Demo-rat may be they can get you in line for some "bailout money" to cover the "the honest mistake".


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

LJay said:


> Nah, just broke the law.



What he said.  I ALWAYS load two rounds, THEN attempt to load the 3rd to make sure it doesn't go in when I hunt.  It is a good habit to start and a lot cheaper than $283.


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you feel like a poacher?
I wouldn't,simple mistake but a costly one..Just pay the fine and let it go.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Mar 24, 2009)

Common mistake, but a mistake none the less. I wouldn't call you a poacher. Now if you had 4 toms in the truck..............


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 24, 2009)

not a poacher mann ... you just broke one of the dumbest laws on the books is all !!!..........a revenue law is all it is ..period ..... 

but that said .... i can only fit 2 --3 inch shells in my mag tube on my mossberg by a quarter of an inch ..... I only need 1 but if a bunch of yotes showed up or just whatever mite arise...... I would wish I had 6 in the gun !!!


----------



## flacarnivore (Mar 25, 2009)

I was in appling and he is in his  first year . no I do not feel like a poacher and yes I feel 283 is kind steep. if I had 4 or 5 I think I would be a poacher and deserved the fine.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 25, 2009)

No u aren't a poacher, but we may all become that if this economy don't get right. Gas is steadily creeping back up and diesel fuel too. U know what that does to food prices. Now the dang ammo is going through the roof and guns are even getting higher priced. Glad I got a dozen or so already. now if i just had a few hundred rounds of ammo for each of them. Make sure u don't buy 1000 rounds at once though cuz the Homeland Security Gestapo might come get ya.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was turkey hunting a couple of years ago in the afternoon.  I had taken my son that morning and borrowed a gun for my son to carry.  My son did not go that afternoon o that weapon was sitting in my truck.  They checked all of our guns standing around then saw the one sitting in my truck.  They even checked that one.  He had already checked everyone's gun that was hunting that was just an extra gun.


----------



## oldman 45 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gotta be ready when you go to the forest


----------



## Son (Mar 25, 2009)

*Am you a poacher?*

Hmmm, I've never tried to put more than three shells in my ol gun...
Personally, if I had been the man who checked you, I would have warned ya, and let ya slide.
Guess he's never made a mistake...


----------



## doublelungdriller (Mar 25, 2009)

no .

and the plug law is  anyway.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 25, 2009)

trailhunter said:


> Say three "GO DAWGS!" and all will be forgiven.




Wow!! You do punish lawbreakers hard in Georgia!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 25, 2009)

Were those the only 3 shells on your person?  I don't know if there's a precedent, but that could be worth mentioning in court if it was the case.  It's kind of pointless to have a plug if you only have 3 shells.  

But then again, DNR is largely in the field to collect money anyway.  They're paid to do and not to think.  Judges might be different.


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 25, 2009)

i would define poaching as the intent to or act of taking game illegally. i don't believe that was your intent and you did not take any game so no. You are not a poacher as i would define it. you broke a law unintentionally but was not poaching in my book.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 26, 2009)

Son said:


> Hmmm, I've never tried to put more than three shells in my ol gun...
> Personally, if I had been the man who checked you, I would have warned ya, and let ya slide.
> Guess he's never made a mistake...


I am with you.  There were only three shells in the gun so you are not taking advantage of there being no plug so why push it.  Give  a warning.


----------



## longbearded1 (Mar 26, 2009)

So am I correct in assuming that in Georgia you must have a plug in your gun to turkey hunt? That is a messed up law. One thing I will add, warden has no way of knowing if the guy had already fired his gun, meaning he could have had more shells than three at some point.


----------



## GoHogging (Mar 26, 2009)

according to the definition of poacher... no you're not a poacher...

poach 2 (pch)
v. poached, poach·ing, poach·es 

1. To trespass on another's property in order to take fish or game.
2. To take fish or game in a forbidden area.
3. To become muddy or broken up from being trampled. Used of land.
4. To sink into soft earth when walking.
5. 
a. To take or appropriate something unfairly or illegally.
b. Sports To play a ball out of turn or in another's territory, as in doubles tennis.

1. To trespass on (another's property) for fishing or hunting.
2. To take (fish or game) illegally.
3. To make (land) muddy or broken up by trampling.
4. 
a. To take or appropriate unfairly or illegally.
b. Sports To play (a ball) out of turn or in another's territory

to me you were just a victim of a stupid law created by a gov't out of control... 


Hogger


----------



## rayjay (Mar 26, 2009)

Not a poacher, but definitely a contributor to the state coffers 

If I make it to the woods this year I am going to use my Win 1400. Due to the design of the gas system it only holds 2 rounds in the mag so there is no plug to forget.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 26, 2009)

*Are there bonuses*

for ticketing a Florida poacher?


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Mar 26, 2009)

Poacher
you were trying to take game with a weapon set up illegally..
who knows if u had ejected the other shells before you started walking ... Just in case u ran into the man ...IMO
YOU are not a poaccher


----------



## Son (Mar 26, 2009)

*Am you a poacher?*

Personally, I really believe many laws are merely to collect revenue.
Plug to three shots?
Two more shots couldn't possible make much difference, after all, there's a bag limit.


No bait on a dove field?
How many folks would drive to a restaurant if there was nothing to eat there?  Doves are very prolific, and have a short life span. Some doves nest several times per year, and their offspring nest before season. I don't shoot doves anymore, can't stand the harrassment experienced at most dove shoots.

Hunting near bait?
It's been used in several states without any bad consequences. Just another revenue ploy if ya ask me. And no, I don't hunt around bait, and probably wouldn't. 

Hunter Orange? Like seatbelts, just another regulation to make sure we Americans stay over regulated. How many of ya feel camoflaged with that orange vest on? Camoflage clothing is a waste of money except for turkey and archery season.

But just imagine. If they threw out all those petty little laws, hunting licenses would cost more. They're going to get money one way or another. And they need money to operate on...
Ha, just rambling......but give it some deep thought.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 26, 2009)

Why in the heck can you have only 3 shells in your gun anyhow?? Its stupid for turkey and dove...Heck the shell makers would like me alot better if I could use 5 during dove season..No your not a poacher!


----------



## flacarnivore (Mar 26, 2009)

Tanner boyzz said:


> Poacher
> you were trying to take game with a weapon set up illegally..
> who knows if u had ejected the other shells before you started walking ... Just in case u ran into the man ...IMO
> YOU are not a poaccher



(I know )  I thought the gun was pluged and it was my bad I did not check Yes I did have 2 extra shell in my vest but only 3 in the gun.... guess I  made a mistake, and yes I will pay for it !


----------



## ogre (Mar 26, 2009)

How about this-wooops;live and learn -enjoy the next hunt!
p.s.-I kinda like you saying GO DAWGS 3 TIMES-GON PUNISHMENT


----------



## flacarnivore (Mar 27, 2009)

ogre said:


> How about this-wooops;live and learn -enjoy the next hunt!
> p.s.-I kinda like you saying GO DAWGS 3 TIMES-GON PUNISHMENT



 i did but it did not make me feal any better


----------



## chappy 16 (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for leaving some of your money in ga.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 27, 2009)

You are not a poacher but........


*"Just the good ol' boys

Never meaning no harm

Beats all you ever saw, been in trouble with the law

Since the day they was born

Straightening the curves, flattening the hills

Someday the mountain might get 'em

But the law never will


Chorus...

Making their way, any way they know how

That's just a little bit more than the law will allow


I'm a good ol' boy

You know my mama loved me

But she don't understand they keep a showin' my hands

And not my face on T.V.

Just the good ol' boys

Wouldn't change if they could

Fightin' the system like a true modern day robin hood"*
-Waylon Jennings


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 27, 2009)

No, you are not a poacher.  You just made a really costly mistake.  I bet you never make that mistake again.  Don't lose sleep over it.  If you had been a GA boy, you probably would have gotten off easier, but they like to stick it to out of staters.  They do the same with out of county tags and traffic tickets in most parts of the state.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 30, 2009)

My buddy's Dad calls that " Bought Experience"


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 30, 2009)

live and learn, live and learn.

btw, the whole "go dawgs" thing. i think that would be cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2009)

Confederate_Jay said:


> My buddy's Dad calls that " Bought Experience"



It stays with you.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 31, 2009)

Not a poacher... steep fine for such as this though, I see a lot smaller fines in the hall of shame for bigger things.


----------



## dpcmcghee (Mar 31, 2009)

what happens in georgia stays in georgia. wont be long that when you break a gun law they will take your gun. not a poacher , just got caught. (hint) if you get a picture of the man on the camera. check everything and make sure you are legal. he will definately be back, he aint just out fer a walk!


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Mar 31, 2009)

No, you're not a poacher if the story is true as you tell it. And as for most of the negatives that the back-woods hillbilly peanut gang have to say about your painful $283.00 experience ...... remember this:

*Be more concerned with your character than your reputation, because your character is what you really are, while your reputation is merely what others think you are. *


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

Son said:


> Personally, I really believe many laws are merely to collect revenue.
> Plug to three shots?
> Two more shots couldn't possible make much difference, after all, there's a bag limit.
> 
> ...



The number of shells actually has more to do with reducing crippling loss.  How many hunters do you know that count birds shot but not retrieved in their bag limit?  Another important note is that the state receives no money from ticket fines, it all goes to the county where the violation occured.  Additionally, game laws are written by state legislators who have no financial return on the enforcement of said laws; again, it goes to the county.


----------



## sman (Apr 1, 2009)

Stupid law if you ask me.  Reduce cripple loss?  To cripple means you hit what you are aiming at but did not take it down, you need more shots to take it down.  Limiting the number of times a person can shoot will have no effect on him/her killing over the limit.  That is just silly democratic thinking.  Billy Bob can only shoot 3 times so he won't kill over the limit and he will pick up all of his birds.  If we let him shoot 2 more times like his gun is made for then he will kill over the limit and not pick up his birds.  Yeah right.

That being said, I would have wrote you a ticket just so that somebody knows that I am doing my job.  Sorry.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

sman said:


> Limiting the number of times a person can shoot will have no effect on him/her killing over the limit.



I disagree, primarily in reference to wing shooting.  Additional shots, especially when a bird is out of the effective range, end up wounding birds that will ultimately die.  If a hunter retrieves a full bag but hits other birds that were not counted towards the bag limit, he has most likely killed over the limit.

This is just one more method of limiting overall harvest, similar to season length, bag limit, shooting hours, possession limits, quotas, etc.  I didn't write these laws, I'm just trying to explain the reasoning behind them.


----------



## jonsey (Apr 2, 2009)

Next time don't offer up the fact that you were hunting.  It up to him to prove that you were indeed hunting and not just walking through the woods carrying protection.
Think of it just like if you had been pulled over.  When the policeman asks you if you knew how fast you were going he is looking for and admission of guilt, not to see if his radar is working correctly.


----------



## halrowland (Apr 2, 2009)

No not a poacher but that's why God made double barrels and bows!  it's those feeders that oughta be outlawed...


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 3, 2009)

sman said:


> Stupid law if you ask me.  Reduce cripple loss?  To cripple means you hit what you are aiming at but did not take it down, you need more shots to take it down.  Limiting the number of times a person can shoot will have no effect on him/her killing over the limit.  That is just silly democratic thinking.  Billy Bob can only shoot 3 times so he won't kill over the limit and he will pick up all of his birds.  If we let him shoot 2 more times like his gun is made for then he will kill over the limit and not pick up his birds.  Yeah right.
> 
> That being said, I would have wrote you a ticket just so that somebody knows that I am doing my job.  Sorry.



Take the plugs out and consider it a stimulus plan from hunters.  If you have missed with three shots already you gonna miss with that 4 th and 5th shot in my opinion.  The hunter uses more shells, use more shells buy more at the shell store.  Well then that will just trickle down from there.  Plus if you take your wife with you you are buying more shells and haveing to by more stuff to make your wife happy.


----------



## ray97303 (Apr 4, 2009)

I know where your coming from.  If your like me you've learned your lesson.  Your not a poacher, but others might read about it in the GON Hall of Shame.  Many years ago I had a brother pass away and I inherited his 12 gauge.  While hunting a Federal Wildlife Refuge in Oregon I used it on pheasant hunt.  I didn't think to much about checking the chamber and put 3 shells in the gun. I didn't hunt long when the law enforcement officer showed up and checked the gun out!  I was fined, I think $350! I could pay the fine, or show up in court, or work on the refuge.  This was the first time and only time I've ever been in trouble with the law!  I decided to work on the refuge!  My first job was to take down about a 1/2 mile of fence.  I thought it wouldn't be a bad task. But I didn't know what was in store for me. The mosquitos and bugs eat me a live! I quit after about 4 hours and optioned to pay the fine.  It has been about 15 years since that happened and I don't fail to check whatever shotgun I'm using.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 19, 2009)

poacher , heck no , u b pond scum ......


----------



## blackbear (Apr 19, 2009)

Having a feeder out during turkey season is "asking for the Georgia GW to be checking you out"Period,,,,,surely you should know that brings them in like a magnet,,,,if you didnt know that,you do now..if it aint plugged... its wrong by law...whats the deal?You got caught with a unplugged shotgun?Keep those feeders full,they will be checking you out all season,sorry,,,but thats the way it works ..like it or not...just stateing the facts....dont beleive me,just call Local DNR,they will let you know...Feeders are trouble while filled in turkey season..Think about it..its a no-brainer...


----------



## Tightliner (Apr 20, 2009)

No plug, not that big of a deal but U should have checked. Huntin over a feeder, that aint right. Active feeders during turkey season (I assume from the date and desrciption?) is a magnet for DNR, and rightfully so. Whats the challange of shooting a bird over bait? A person dont have to have much skill to kill over a feeder! Personally, I hunt for the challange, not the kill.

Later.........


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 20, 2009)

a poacher is someone who kills animals illegally.  since you didnt kill an animal that morning, you are not a poacher.

if you had killed a turkey that morning, then technically you would have been a poacher, but I don't consider you one.  Just because I drive too fast doesn't really make me a criminal.  JMHO.


----------



## blackbear (Apr 20, 2009)

If it makes you feel better ,they could have confiscated your shotgun,it could have been worse/plus cuffed and hauled to jail and make bail,etc.,
we all forget something,i have driven a hour before daylite,get to my hunting spot,get out the shotgun,look in my pack,no shells.no calls,both still laying on the table at home where i was loading up my pack....and no iam not from alabama....but we all make mistakes,i walked up on a turkey decoy one time and a fellow in my club had circled around me and was trying to cut me off from my bird,i didnt know hewas doing this trick,i threw up my shotgun and took a bead on that old decoys head and waited & waited & waited for it to move but it never did,it was froze looking at me and i couldnt tell if it was a jake but looked like one with a blue head...I let my arms down rested,threw up again.same thing,then i relized it was not real,i looked all around but could see no one around,so i just turned and walked back to camp the way i came...The fellow member just laughed & laughed saying he just knew i was gonna blast his decoy thinking it was a real bird...I never told him where i hunted or if i knew were birds were after that...AND No... iam not from alabama,,,LOL.. but someone in alabama loves me iam sure!You probley will never get in trouble again for anything,chin up,spiff happens...Hope you get a big gobbler after all this,dont/never give up.Oh yea,welcome to the club of not perfect/were all human Turkey Hunters..cheers!


----------



## blackbear (Apr 20, 2009)

Also a tip  i got this year from a old time turkey hunter,he told me to cut a piece of wooden dowel,the size of a shell,to make a home made plug,sounds like a plan!Hope this helps!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 22, 2009)

*Know before you go!*



			
				flacarnivore said:
			
		

> (I know ) I thought the gun was pluged and it was my bad I did not check Yes I did have 2 extra shell in my vest but only 3 in the gun.... guess I made a mistake, and yes I will pay for it !



Way go!  Own your mistakes and don't blame "the man".

The lesson here - know the laws where you go and check your equipment, it can be an expensive lesson.

It's a shame many on this forum seem to view DNR as "the enemy", when frankly, they are the reason we can still hunt and fish in this state.  How long do you think we would have game animals with no seasons or other regulation?

Lastly, the three shell limit is a federal requirement, stemming from the old market hunting days.  To receive federal money for wildlife programs, your state must enact laws that are in line with the federal regulations.  This similar to various other laws, such as the seatbelt law or the drinking age.  If your state chooses not to co-operate on those points, your state loses federal highway funding.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Apr 22, 2009)

kinda like speeding. are you breaking the law when you dont get caught


----------



## win280 (Apr 22, 2009)

4wheeling4life said:


> kinda like speeding. are you breaking the law when you dont get caught


Not in Atlanta.Its called survival


----------



## shortround1 (Apr 22, 2009)

If it was me, i would be ashamed, discusted with my self, and felt a little let down. then i would have dug in my vest and offered the ranger a cold beer!now im guilty!


----------



## Tightliner (Apr 23, 2009)

It's a shame many on this forum seem to view DNR as "the enemy", when frankly, they are the reason we can still hunt and fish in this state. How long do you think we would have game animals with no seasons or other regulation?



Thank you ! I have no problem with them! I can remember when taking a turkey was a BIG deal. Now thanks to the DNR and various conservation groups/efforts, the game populations are good and even a newbie has a good chance to harvest (safely I hope  ) 

Later............................


----------



## Tpr 325 (Apr 24, 2009)

Why would you take a plug out of gun if it wasen't to get more shells  in it ?


----------



## flacarnivore (Apr 27, 2009)

Tpr 325 said:


> Why would you take a plug out of gun if it wasen't to get more shells  in it ?



maybe to clean it


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Apr 27, 2009)

I would not say you are a poacher.  A very forgetful mistake to not putting your plug back in.


----------



## saw (Apr 27, 2009)

some of these officers just like to write tickets. i once received a ticket for no orange vest while riding down a county road in my truck. cost 75.00 ,judge said during deer season everyone that was in possession of a weapon during deer season had to have one on[even the wardens]. the warden office in Thomson said they only had to wear one when out of the trucks. still had to pay the fine though.


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2009)

No, you are NOT a poacher. Just made a mistake and broke a law......A dumb law in my opinion but a law nonetheless.

This is the reason I NEVER pull the plug out of my shotgun.


----------



## flacarnivore (Apr 28, 2009)

no I only blame my self. fine has been payed . season over I got 3 in GA. and 2 in Fla.  thanks for your replys.


----------



## Tightliner (Apr 28, 2009)

Got a ticket many years ago. Was turkey hunting near Crandall. Decided to hunt Cohutta WMA the next morning. To save time, rode to check in @ the Holly Creek check station for the next morning hunt (had not hunted the WMA yet that year). Got stopped on the road in with camo on and a gun in my truck. Found out the hard way not to do that. Payed the fine and considered a lesson learned. It our responsability to learn the rules, even though some are learned the hard way  ! Guess the LEO was havin a bad day, would not give me a break. I did not consider myself a poacher, but apparently the law considered me one!

Later..............


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say no, just guilty of unplugged shotgun.

poacher
1 : one that trespasses or steals 
2 : one who kills or takes wild animals (as game or fish) illegally


----------



## rkwrichard (Apr 30, 2009)

Unfortunately or fortunately you go caught breaking the law. As a gun owner and a hunter it is your responsibility to do things right. To be perfect every time you enter the woods or handle a gun. You not putting a plug in your gun is no different from not knowing your property line or not obeying any other firearms law.

It was an expensive lesson and evidently you thought you had the plug in your gun. I for one am glad you didn't take three shell out of your gun and think it was unloaded because you thought it would only hold three.

I know that this lesson that will stay with you and will probably will not let it happen again. An expensive lesson for sure but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## boparks (Apr 30, 2009)

satchmo said:


> I would not say you were a poacher, anymore than I would call someone with  speeding ticket a criminal.



Man you're not a poacher but you had a legitimate hunting violation. If you forget to put your orange vest on or pull it off in the deer stand and get caught, are you a poacher? Don't think so. The fact is I'm not sure what difference it makes regarding plugs when turkey hunting but the law is the law etc.

To me a poacher is a person who makes a willing and consious decison to trespass and / or kill game in an illigal fashion. Drive byers, spot lighters, trespassers , hunters who don't tag their kills or go over the limit, are much more of a serious offender and in a completely differnt catagory. These offenses have  an effect on us as hunters and landowners than someone that makes a consious or unconsious misdemeanor offense. 

A poacher is a "game thief " who has no respect for others property and rights and operates with total disregard for whats right with hopes of not getting caught.


Just think classifying you as poacher is a huge over-use of the word.

Just an opinion

PS:  Guess you can see I don't think highly of poachers


----------



## mr4shootin (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad I read this as I am heading to Ga. to hunt turkeys and I don't usually keep a plug in my shotgun because I only use it for turkeys.Who da thought you had to have a plug for turkeys.In Florida you're only required to have a plug while hunting migratory gamebirds.I'm gonna go put mine in right now before I forget.


----------



## mriver72 (Jun 27, 2009)

*you dont need a plug deer hunting !!!*



flacarnivore said:


> I was walking out off the woods this last weekend and ran in to the the man. 2 weeks ago I had got a photo of him at one of my feeders. I think he was looking to catch me hunting around it . but I had been out in the wood 500yd+ away. my truck was parked 150yr away. and was walking back with my gun tucked away in the back of my vest. I told him where I had been hunting and he had no problem with that.. But he asked to look at my gun. I pumped out my 3 shells and handed it to him. when he put them back in all 3 went it to the mag. no plug   thats right some how I had taken it out and for got to put it back in. 283.00 bucks....? am I a poacher?
> I was in appling and he is in his first year . no I do not feel like a poacher and yes I feel 283 is kind steep. if I had 4 or 5 I think I would be a poacher and deserved the fine.



You dont need a plug DEER HUNTING only small game requires a plug check the LAWS .........


----------



## Killdee (Jun 27, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> You dont need a plug DEER HUNTING only small game requires a plug check the LAWS .........



You do TURKEY HUNTING ck the DATE of this POST.


----------



## mriver72 (Jun 27, 2009)

Woops my bad YES you are a poacher !!!!!!! Nah just joking everybody goofs up should have recieved a warning ticket !!!!!!


----------



## Mark K (Jun 27, 2009)

Your only a poacher if you hunt dove in Worth Co. Glad someone found this because it's the complete opposite of what's been posted. Yes your a poacher, and the fine should've been $1000, and you should lose your license for two years, and never get to hunt Ga again, and do not pass go but pay $200 extra. The laws the law - right?!?


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think your are a poacher.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2009)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yep, Floridian + illegal gun = poacher


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 28, 2009)

rights rights and wrongs wrong enough said


----------



## oldman 45 (Jun 28, 2009)

Am I missing something in Ga, I thought you could have 5 shells in shotgun or rifle, clue me in .


----------



## Mark K (Jun 28, 2009)

Deer, bear, and feral hogs: 5 Shells max
Everything else: 3 shells max

BTW 3 shells means plug in gun.


----------

